# Im not a taxidermest. But I tried this one.



## 350-P&Ybull

My brother shot this bear while bow hunting with me and my dad a few years back. It took me 6 years to complete it. Lots of mistakes. but it means a lot to me being able to do this for him. He is in the Navy and just retired. he's thinking it is a rug. little does he know... Going to deliver it to him in Seattle next week.


----------



## Thingypro3

If you're proud of it thats all that matters.


----------



## BP1992

Thingypro3 said:


> If you're proud of it thats all that matters.


Wrong. He made it for his brother. What if his brother isn't proud of it?


----------



## breiner11

When attempting taxidermy, it is always good to use reference pictures of the live animal you are trying to mount. That way you know if you are on the right track or nor not. The habitat looks very good.


----------



## KyRaizor

BP1992 said:


> Wrong. He made it for his brother. What if his brother isn't proud of it?


I am sure his brother will still be proud and appreciate the work and effort. Is it perfect, no. but the thought goes a long way. I have seen way worse pics on here done by self proclaimed professionals. No need to interject negativity here. oh wait, it's AT. it is necessary....

Good job OP and congrats on completing the project.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck3

Looks great to me - I could not do anything like that. Your brother will be happy. Very cool setting too. Just curious why 6 years?


----------



## Thingypro3

BP1992 said:


> Wrong. He made it for his brother. What if his brother isn't proud of it?


Well then I guess, it just sucks for his brother.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah

Sorry, but should have done the rug


----------



## StraightShotSam

Hey, I think it is pretty cool that you tried. I think he will like it and enjoy not only the mount, but he will enjoy the effort you put into it... and at least you are saying you're not a taxidermist. I've seen "Great taxidermists" do much worse jobs.


----------



## postman99

I am not a taxidermist either but everyone has to start somewhere, I give you credit for having the guts to do a lifesize for your first mount. I bet there are alot of professionals thats first mounts didnt turn out as well. your brother will never forget that hunt and the fact that his brother did this for him!


----------



## Rockyoutdoors

Good job!


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

If you just did that yourself wirth no taxidermy knowledge,ya done good!Nobody mounting a full body critter their first time is gonna make a perfect mount,but i'm sure he will like it!


----------



## skyleralan

I give it up to you, because you took up the challenge and actually finished it. All in all, it is a great mount especially being free!


----------



## bsites9

I'd be happy as hell with that, if I was the brother. If I wanted a professional job, I woulda paid to get it done. And another thing, 99% of the people who come into his house, will look at it and not know the difference. They'll think its cool, and not know it was done by a first time amateur. You did a good job, considering.


----------



## toddt

You did a good job on the base, and also, for a first attempt, the bear is tolerable. I too have seen some who get paid do no better. Good luck.


----------



## 350-P&Ybull

I delivered the bear to him and he could not be any prouder. the pictures I took does not give it justice. a lot of glare. and once placed on the floor the lips don't looks as big as they do when looking up at them. the only complaint I got from it was from his wife. I place a pile of elk **** on the base in the dirt. (we was Elk hunting when he shot it) and it's natural. she does not like the thought of having crap in her living room. Like the bro said "she will get over it"


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

I'm with her, I wouldn't want feces in my house either, especially when you could just make some artificial "poop".


----------



## MIbowhunter49

bsites9 said:


> And another thing, 99% of the people who come into his house, will look at it and not know the difference.


Very true


----------



## MIbowhunter49

And you put actual elk **** on the mount? wow..


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY

I thought it was very good for your first shot -- the base and habitat looks very good. I'm not a taxidermist and I have two left thumbs -- I could never do what you did. ...and the best part is your brother was pleased.....:thumbs_up


----------



## Autumn Winds

Apart from the poop, I was moved. You did a great job.


----------



## rand_98201

i think you did a great job on it for your first try,though im not feeling the whole elk droppings deal


----------



## WyoBowhunter21

Good work man! I am going to attempt taxidermy this fall. I would be proud to say I did that. Good job and keep it up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucknut1

bet it was fun to try, great job


----------



## hoghntr

Dang man most guys start with squirrels and birds dont they??  So i say awesome job trying something i have been too scared to do! Heck i do european mounts and really enjoy it.. but the artistic mind coupled with serious sense of creativity is something this HOGHNTR just dont have. :sad: So for taking the iniative and wanting to gift your bro something special and for having the you know what to post your pics on here with all the critics i give you an A+ my friend! Happy Hunting from an AZ retired Navy guy


ps... i think you should warm up some whopper candies then shape them like elk droppings and replace the real ones with faux candy poop! when the wife says something about it just say what is it harming and pop 1 or 2 pieces in mouth.. then say mmmm and grab a handful!!! good luck:thumbs_up


----------



## Dbyrum72

Ill tell u this. I am a taxidermist and I feel you done a wonderfl job. There are so called professionals that wont even come close to that. Two thumbs up man. But 6 years. Not good career. Lol


----------



## N0.6Hunter

That is almost as good as my first deer mount!









Just kidding!! You did very well for your first time!


----------



## ThunderBoltGuy

Looks good.


----------



## deerhunter3241

Small bears like that one are tougher to mount than their larger cousins...For a first ever mount (with not training) you did a fantastic job. You have one lucky brother...!


----------



## myerslawncare96

good job


----------



## Hunterrich

great first try at a lifesize mount not badd


----------



## tysonmilam

***!!!!! Looks like T-Rex eyes on that doe. Too bad they don't light up. That would freak somebodies S*** out!!!



N0.6Hunter said:


> That is almost as good as my first deer mount!
> 
> View attachment 1444161
> 
> 
> Just kidding!! You did very well for your first time!


----------



## titan-chaser

Back in the days, folks would make gifts for loved ones, it's about the thought... Some brothers wouldn't even make each other a bowl of soup! He will,love it op.


----------



## titan-chaser

tysonmilam said:


> ***!!!!! Looks like T-Rex eyes on that doe. Too bad they don't light up. That would freak somebodies S*** out!!!


Lol


----------



## titan-chaser

N0.6Hunter said:


> That is almost as good as my first deer mount!
> 
> View attachment 1444161
> 
> 
> Just kidding!! You did very well for your first time!


Wow.... That deer is interesting... I mounted a squirrel once, turned out so bad I used it for a fire stater...


----------



## FearNot

That's big undertaking. Congrats


----------



## BeardedBowman1

Looks good


----------



## bendor

Its unique.


----------



## madkasel

Awesome work and story! Great brother!!


----------



## Brianmp01

No to bad for your first try!


----------



## Cart54

Hope he likes it!


----------

